# speaker configuration w/Sony STRDG720



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

I've had my Sony STRDG720 for the better part of a year now, and have just run into a small complication. My speaker setup is a simple 2.1, and all the modes I've used up until now (Video 1, Video 2, CD, etc.) are set to 2 Ch. audio. However, I just bought a PS3 and hooked it up with HDMI cables and the when I select the BD (Blu-ray) mode the display shows a 5.1 speaker setup. I tried pressing the 2 channel audio button on the remote, but the display shows the "not used" message, suggesting that this setup is not currently available. Does anyone know why this might be or how I might remedy the problem?

I looked through the audio settings on the PS3 in case something there was controlling it, but I didn't see any way to change that specific setting. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

-Jonnie


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I don't know exactly where, but I believe there ought to be an audio selection choice in the PS3's settings to downmix the signal. It's likely in the system settings and audio portion of the system settings.

Otherwise, another alternative is to use the regular cables that come with the PS3 and just send the audio that way, too.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, trouble shooting steps:

Have you done a proper setup and selected "no" for center and side speakers?
If yes, take a disc with THX Optimizer and run the individual channel checks. If each channel is output from your two speakers, you should have no problem. If each channel is not output...

Is the PS3 set to PCM, and is their an option to specify the number of speakers in the PS3 setup (I'm not a PS3 owner, so I'm not sure)? If there is a 2 channel or stereo option, use that.

Check those things and let us know where you're at.


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for those responses. I was able to find settings on the PS3 to down-mix the signal, though it's a little confusing because there are about 20 options, and they allow multiple to be selected at once. By default, several settings were checked, including a few each of 5.1 and 2.1 (with different numbers of Hz), so I'm assuming that the system is supposed to automatically down-mix based on your setup, not entirely sure. Anyway, I deselected all but the 2-channel options, and everything looks good.

I did also turn off all the channels on the stereo except the mains/sub. I was aware of that option before, but I figured the 2-channel button on the remote was the "right" way to get the setup I wanted and I'm still not sure why this function was disabled. Any thoughts on that? I'm pretty sure I used this button once before, though it was on one of the video selector modes.

One follow-up question: my 2.1 is a satellite type setup, with cables going from the receiver to the sub, which then feeds the mains. Since my sub is connected there, rather than the receiver's dedicated sub connection, should I turn the sub channel off in the stereo settings? Thanks again.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Confusion? On the PS3 options or menus? Naw, not possible! When has there ever been a more clearly laid out and easy to find group of settings on a piece of consumer electronics? *NOT!*

Personally, I think the Sony menus on the PS3 and the new displays are horrible and some of the most non-intuitive ever designed. Of course, that is just the opinion of a real Luddite.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

While I somewhat like the XMB that Sony implements into their PS3 and TVs and other electronics, it definitely isn't the most user-friendly layout. Glad you found the option, though!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You should turn the sub-channel off and select any available option for sending the LFE to the mains.


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay, thanks gain for all the help.


----------

